# air suspension



## timofleeds (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi I have VB semi air suspension fitted to my X2/50 rear axle. Does anybody know the correct limits for the inflation of the rubber units?

Regards Tim


----------



## GasWorks (May 11, 2011)

Rule of thumb. No less then 10psi, no more then 100psi.

Manufacturers all differ, but stick within those guidelines and you wont go far wrong!


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

If you contact VB direct they will tell you.
[email protected]


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Hi
We have VB air, between 2 and 2.5 it says on the sheet, never go above 2.5.

Paul.


----------

